# How is Bharatiya Vidyapeeth? Esp. Navi Mumbai



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm planning to apply at Bharatiya Vidyapeeth Deemed University. They have a college in Navi Mumbai. I need to know how good is it, the campus, placements, courses, etc. 

Googling gave me the official BVU site, with a link to the Navi Mumbai college, but the link is outdated. 

Absolutely any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 17, 2010)

Are you talking about the engineering or the medical college? Both are different.....The Pune campus of Bharati Vidyapeeth is the deemed university, whereas only the medical (MBBS/BDS) division of the Navi Mumbai campus is part of the deemed university. The colleges of pharmacy and engineering in Navi Mumbai from BV are still affiliated to Mumbai University.

As for how it is: The Pune deemed university is supposedly good with good placements (at least better than the ordinary college). It's not so good for the Navi Mumbai campuses however.

For pharmacy the placements are not great (dunno much about it). For engineering, placements are fairly decent if you are a good student and study mechanical (and only for this branch!). Some chemical engineering students also get placed with good packages but very few students of any department other than mechanical get any placement at all.

Infrastructure (Speaking only about the Navi Mumbai campuses):

1) Pharmacy and medical college has very good infrastructure. Faculty is not great but I haven't seen people complain too much about them.

2) Engineering college is different: You'll fit right in provided you know Marathi, but in general the faculty is not good. Infrastructure is supposedly decent for Electronics and Telecommunication, mechanical and chemical engineering labs. The rest are mediocre.

That's all I can tell you for now.....


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2010)

^^
I'm pretty sure I want mechanical. (aptitude tests, interests, et all) 

From a little asking around, I guess that should be my last resort? 

BTW, I didnt get how come only mech engineering has good placements.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 19, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> I'm pretty sure I want mechanical. (aptitude tests, interests, et all)
> 
> From a little asking around, I guess that should be my last resort?
> ...



Well, placements depend upon the "pull" the management committee, HODs and principals have with the industry and their "network of contacts", more than the quality of students in any institution.

Consider a case where for some college the management committee as well as the principal are all predominantly from the electrical field. Because of their own education, they will have maximum pull within the IT and electrical fields (IT because IT companies take anyone who is called "engineer", and electrical due to their own experience/studies) and thus, in that college, electrical is likely to have the best faculty and placements.

For Bharati Vidyapeeth's Navi Mumbai campus, Mechanical happens to be that field (at least some people will get a job other than IT - for most other fields you get placed in IT only!).

To be honest, don't keep it as the last option - last option should be Saraswati college of engineering.

You may try to apply for production engineering also, most (~80%) of the subjects in production engineering overlap with mechanical with slightly different focus (more emphasis on some aspects and less emphasis on others - for example production is more about machine dynamics while mechanical will focus on smaller objects).

The cutoffs for production engineering are quite a bit lower compared to mechanical (at least in the first round), so if you apply for production and get it in a *good college*, I do suggest you take it by all means (I say *good college* because its not worth it otherwise coz in not-so-good colleges, the production guys don't get the same placements that mech guys do).

Getting into a good college is also quite important and I do quite heavily suggest taking production if you get it, as it is almost the same as mechanical - if you like mechanical, you will like production.

The main reason why mech always has good placements is that India still lives in the mechanical age - digital electronics and the like still aren't designed or made in India, where as mechanical engineering materials are cheaply and easily available, thus creating a lot of jobs. The government likes to keep things that way


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2010)

^^
So BVCoE is not good? How about SIES for ECE? or SaraswathiCoE for Mech? (I'm sorry to ask repeatedly, I just dont want to regret this)


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 22, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> So BVCoE is not good? How about SIES for ECE? or SaraswathiCoE for Mech? (I'm sorry to ask repeatedly, I just dont want to regret this)





thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> So BVCoE is not good? How about SIES for ECE? or SaraswathiCoE for Mech? (I'm sorry to ask repeatedly, I just dont want to regret this)



BVCoE is not bad for mech, otherwise it is not so good. It is better than Saraswati for sure.

Bottom line is this:

1) If you don't have a better option for mech, take BVCoE (It's better than Jondhale, Saraswati or Lokmanya Tilak IMO).

2) If you are trying for mech, you should also try to apply for production engineering fields in any available college that is better than BVCoE (for reasons I mentioned in my above post, the two fields are ~80% the same in Mumbai University).

3) ECE/EXTC in SIES is good. SIES is a good college, decent faculty. However, if you have an interest in mechanical, then go for mechanical. Going for a field that you don't have aptitude and/or interest in will make things harder for you.

4) There will be lots of regret and anger in at least the first two years in your college days. The fun will be low at the start and will rise towards the end. So, get through it - the end is very sweet 

I wish you the best of luck in your admission. Enjoy your holidays too - the vacations after 12th/diploma is the only decent break you're gonna have in a *long time* (like I said, the fun only begins at the 3rd year in engineering).


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
Thanks dude 

Yeah, its post 12th now, and I'm getting only in BVCoE easily. I want mech, as I'm interested in the field. And about the general pattern of "enjoying" college, you echoed my cousins exact words 

The reason I fret about my college admissions is that I've seen people regret going to their college, that too with that "hatred" filled regret, plus, Kharghar is quite a distance away from my home, so again, I need to be 100% sure about this. Thanks for clearing that


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 22, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Thanks dude
> 
> Yeah, its post 12th now, and I'm getting only in BVCoE easily. I want mech, as I'm interested in the field. And about the general pattern of "enjoying" college, you echoed my cousins exact words
> ...



Well....I think you can try for FRCRIT Bandra for Production engineering. It's a good college and last I remember (2007 during my brother's admissions), the cutoffs were similar between BVCoE Mechanical and FRCRIT Production. Just saying that's an alternate option for you if Kharghar is too far. Well, if Bandra is also too far then you will have to really think......All I will say is that BVCOE is not bad for mechanical 

(Also, I forgot to add this earlier: One factor one should really think about between mechanical and production is that mechanical is often easier than production because of easy availability of books, notes, coaching classes, etc., so keep that in mind. But I can see you want mech more than production anyway )


----------

